# rafael saadiq - brilliant



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone head of this fella?

just seen him on "live from abbey road" on channel 4 (still on there now)

absaloutely brilliant! 

great voice, great music. 

proceeding to download a load of his stuff now


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah love Raphael Saadiq!

He's been around for ages, first in a group called Tony Toni Tone (Sp??) & Lucy Pearl, and solo stuff (also worked with Joss Stone).

I really like his guest appearences with his Hip-Hop counterparts (Snoop, Warren G & DJ Quik etc).

Check out DJ Quik ft. Raphael Saadiq - Let's Get Down & Snoop Dogg - Midnite Love


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just had a listen - thanks for the heads up. Quite like his style!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah as KH904 said, he's been around for a while. Lucy Pearl is one of my all time fav albums.

I do like how with his new album Stone Rollin' sounds old skool, but with a modern twist.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd never heard of him before last night, butgot the impression he had. I love his kind of music. Which is strange for a 20yo i guess


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He was part of the neo soul era back in the 90's.

Listen to D'Angelo's 'Brown Sugar', Maxwell's 'Urban Hang Suite' and Erykah Badu's 'Baduizm' for more of the same class and quality.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks mate i shall. 

Don't know about anyone else but i have a very wide music taste.

My favourates are reggae, soul, metal and dubstep you can also find classical, r&b, drum & bass, classic rock, 80's stuff, dance. Can't stand electro rubbish though or those ones with chipmunk voices in them 

Was braught up on reggae and soul. And picked the rest up from my peer groups and things i like the sound of


----------

